# py-django12 install failure



## Richard (May 12, 2011)

Hello all --

I have Python 2.6.5 installed on FreeBSD 8.2:


```
# python
Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 13 2011, 15:46:52) 
[GCC 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]] on freebsd8
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
>>>
```

I get the following failure message when I attempt to install py-django12:


```
/usr/ports/www/py-django12 # make install clean
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk", line 304: warning: String comparison operator should be either == or !=
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk", line 304: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PYTHON_VERSION_MINIMUM) && (  ${_PYTHON_VERSION} < ${_PYTHON_VERSION_MINIMUM}))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk", line 307: warning: String comparison operator should be either == or !=
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk", line 307: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PYTHON_VERSION_MAXIMUM) && (  ${_PYTHON_VERSION} > ${_PYTHON_VERSION_MAXIMUM}))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6452: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

It seems to me that the string comparison operators '<' in line 304 and '>' in line 307 of the bsd.python.mk file are correct.

Any suggestions?  

Thanks in advance for your help.

-- Richard


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

Is there anything python related in /etc/make.conf that might cause it?


----------

